# Spinners ( not really vape related but a lot of vapers now use one)



## andro

what is the deal with this things? and why seem a lot of vapers use it ?


----------



## andro




----------



## Raindance

andro said:


> what is the deal with this things? and why seem a lot of vapers use it ?


There is a sub culture within the vaping community (One of many) of gadget freaks. I am one of them, so no negative connotation here. Spinners are interesting gadgets and as a result....

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

andro said:


> what is the deal with this things? and why seem a lot of vapers use it ?



They are supposed to help you relax... I guess like a stress ball... I'm not sure I get it either...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz

andro said:


> what is the deal with this things? and why seem a lot of vapers use it ?



Its a replacement for:

sitting on the stoep, bouncing a foot while staring out at the sky pondering.
lying face down on the merry-go-round at the park staring at the ground going by.
same story for the swing.
Basically quietens the inner "child/ego" voice with a distraction while you concentrate on grownup stuffs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## igor

People who smoke / vape generally are restless, fidgety, addictive type personalities which is what draws them to this in the first place. These spinners are to provide stimulation to help those who cannot sit still and need the additional stimulation. It is a way of channeling nervous / excess energy towards some outlet which helps calm the user or assist with focus etc.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77

I think I might just try this out, im aways fidgiting with pens, remotes etc. Maybe this will help...


----------



## GerritVisagie

Where do we get these. 
I tend to chain vape like a rabbid dog when I sit and watch TV. 
Hoping one of these could cut my juice consumption over weekends from 30ml a day to half that.
When at work, no probs. 10ml a day, I vape like a smoker, take break, drip, vape till flavour mutes, back to the grind. But at home, boy oh boy. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## igor

Love my spinner made for me by my brother.. it calms me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Ive seen them at couple stores online, most sold out tho


----------



## igor

Yeah, they move quickly. If you find stock it's normally at a highly elevated price


----------



## acorn

http://zeftech.co.za/extras/

https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/new-arrivals/products/3d-printed-tri-fidget-spinners

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz

The 3D printed ones are a quick commercial solution, I think the 3 lobe ones are better from a user point of view.
Of course, like anything, HE ones exist like the discontinued CKF Pepyakka.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

This seems too much fun not to try it out... I ordered mine today from Dragon Vape - looks really cool! It seems to have become a bit of a vaping sub culture with loads of new designs, materials and even high end varieties.

There are 4 of them available on special atm at Dragon Vape. 

@Lim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Scissorhands

I spin/rotate many things out of habit
(phone/wallet/pens/scissor )

But never got any satisfaction from these things


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scissorhands said:


> I spin/rotate many things out of habit
> (phone/wallet/pens/scissor )
> 
> But never got any satisfaction from these things



You and me both @Scissorhands... I just love the Captain America look... it's actually a completely useless spinner!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB

For all those who think the media making a fuss of batteries exploding is a campaign against vaping, check this out.

Gotta love the final line of the article:



> *Please share Alexander's story to warn others about this! *



Ja boet, you must do your homework and read up on Newton's Law before you use these hazardous things, jong.

OT but this is a proper spinner:




@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

RichJB said:


> For all those who think the media making a fuss of batteries exploding is a campaign against vaping, check this out.
> 
> Gotta love the final line of the article:
> 
> 
> 
> Ja boet, you must do your homework and read up on Newton's Law before you use these hazardous things, jong.
> 
> OT but this is a proper spinner:
> 
> View attachment 100070
> 
> 
> @Rob Fisher



Ain't that the truth @RichJB! This is my favourite colour!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Ok ok, I'll try to stay on topic 

This is the one my son got me for Father's Day

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## OPium46

Rob Fisher said:


> Ain't that the truth @RichJB! This is my favourite colour!
> View attachment 100074


Do you guys do a bit of bass fishing?


----------



## Rob Fisher

OPium46 said:


> Do you guys do a bit of bass fishing?



I do indeed... have given up competitive fishing now but 2 years ago I managed the Protea Team to Spain.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## OPium46

Rob Fisher said:


> I do indeed... have given up competitive fishing now but 2 years ago I managed the Protea Team to Spain.
> View attachment 100445
> 
> 
> View attachment 100446
> 
> View attachment 100447
> 
> 
> View attachment 100448


oh wow! im drooling over that Triton though

I had the opportunity to represent Southern Cape at the Junior Nationals in Mpumalanga in 2012 I think it was.
Was one of the best experiences of my life and my only experience in competitive fishing, other than the Groenvlei Classic 

Do you by any chance know a Kevin Fisher?


----------



## RichJB

I don't fish much now but was an avid basser for a long time. I used to go float tubing on several dams. You see the most amazing things in the tube. I was often followed by giant - and I mean _giant_ - carp. And not just one either, six or seven at a time. They seem to think you're a large duck or something and show no fear. I was also once surrounded by a group of blooping barbels with some really big ones in among them. These heads the size of large serving plates coming up right next to the tube, such that I could just lean over and pat them on the head. Early in the morning on Buffelspoort Dam, I'd look up into the trees lining the bank and see dozens of vervet monkeys peering down at me with curiosity. It is a most relaxing hobby.


----------



## Rob Fisher

OPium46 said:


> oh wow! im drooling over that Triton though
> 
> I had the opportunity to represent Southern Cape at the Junior Nationals in Mpumalanga in 2012 I think it was.
> Was one of the best experiences of my life and my only experience in competitive fishing, other than the Groenvlei Classic
> 
> Do you by any chance know a Kevin Fisher?



Yip I have some very fond memories of Inter-Provs (my favourite), Nationals and World Champs! Not a big fan of the Classics but I have had fun with those too!

I don't know Kevin...


----------

